# A Great Video on YouTube



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Lampi100 has another great video on YouTube. He is a very good wing shooter. Wish I lived a little closer to him. -- Tex


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

He should use a carp bait roller for his clay ammo!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you look at his other videos, I think he likes the old fashion way! -- Tex


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Good shooting what clay is suitable for shooting, air dry or oven baked or no difference


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for pointing this one out Tex. Looks like his pup enjoys the sport too


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> He should use a carp bait roller for his clay ammo!


Hi can you tell me what a carp bait roller is ?
Thanxx 
PTL


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Papa Total loss said:


> He should use a carp bait roller for his clay ammo!


Hi can you tell me what a carp bait roller is ?
Thanxx 
PTL
[/quote]

fancy way of rolling "bait"

or in our case a way of making ammo fast.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice video. . . What is a "wing shooter," Tex?


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great video. What kind of clay is he using? JT


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Wish I lived a little closer to him. -- Tex


I`m happy that I do so









Off topic: Have a look at his paintings. They are wonderful!!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice video. . . What is a "wing shooter," Tex?


Hitting it in the air while flying.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Nice video. . . What is a "wing shooter," Tex?


Hitting it in the air while flying.
[/quote]
He can Fly Too?!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Super video. If the Dogs name is not Jug Head it ought to be.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The man can shoot Bill that is for sure! I loved the way he took care of the pooch before he started.That is great.That's one thing I was never good at-hitting things in the air. I admire anyone that can do it. Great vid Bud! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That really was a lot of fun to watch. He is good!!!


----------

